# Just trying to work out if ill or old age



## Jwonni (Feb 16, 2006)

I had a male orchid die today and i cant decide on age or illness as if had i'm sure been sick a few days ago as the has been a red fluid run down the side of the jar and a little on the cloth mesh lid its sort of a reddy brown and i know crickets dont have red blood so it cant have been that

He had been an adult at a guess 2 - 3 months so would you say it was about right to die from age? or do you suggest illness?


----------



## Rib (Feb 16, 2006)

even if it was illness, he wouldnt have lived much longer anyway. What your describing doesnt sound good or healthy, but im sure age had something to do with it. Most mantids just generally slow down and stop when they get old


----------

